# The Blogger's Thread



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

*The Blogger's Thread​*

Promotion of blog for commercial reason is against the rules of the forum. Hence this thread is only to share your personal blogs and have discussions on them. As long as discussions remain on this thread and you don't start PMing about them to members you are safe. If we found out rules are being broken moderators can take appropriate action. Note following rules about THIS thread:

1. You may introduce your blog in an appropriate format. That is, give the complete URL, name, topic on which the blog is based and tell us something about them.
2. No affiliate links please. This is a strict prohibited.
3. Discussions about how to monetize your blog is fine, as long as you don't try to follow the practice on 'this' thread and on 'members' here.
4. You may ask for review of your blog from other members, but you may not force any of them to view them. 
5. No PMing members about personal blogs. This is the purpose of this thread in the first place, that is to freely share our blogs without spamming others on their personal inbox. If anyone receives any PM about personal blog, report that PM, and mods shall take care of it.
6. If you are expecting reviews on your blog, be sure to face negative feedbacks too. Take them constructively.
7. Lastly the official rule:



Raaabo said:


> ** No scamming / spamming / advertising.*
> 
> This forum is not a marketing / money making tool! No Pyramid schemes, chain letters, spam, affliate links or advertising of Web sites/products will be entertained here. This applies to forum posts and the inbox of our members. Please use the report post method to remove such pests. Promotional offers outside the Bazaar zone will be evaluated on an individual basis, and it is the Administrator's discretion to remove such posts. Links to websites other than personal home pages, blogs and content sites in the signature will also be considered advertising. *ThinkDigit has a very strict policy against spam. New users found spamming will be permanently banned or deleted INSTANTLY.* No warnings and questions asked whatsoever.




*So what's the purpose of this thread? Following:*

1. Share their blog links (in appropriate format discussed above),
2. Give feedback on each others blog (reviews),
3. Share ideas on improving their blogs in terms of various parameters like quality and quantity,
4. Can discuss ideas to write about a common subject. Just like people post photographs based on a particular subject in photography thread.

So let's get started shall we?

*Test how your site perform: * [ Thanks amit.tiger12 for the inputs... ]
Nibbler - Test any website
Am I Responsive?
TypeWonder - Beta 
Website speed test
Firebug
GTmetrix | Website Speed and Performance Optimization

Tips on keywords. (by TheHumanBot).

_*PS*: I am creating this thread on personal risk. This thread might get closed down or even deleted if it becomes breeding ground for trolls. Hence I am taking personal accountability of this thread. Expect no mercy for anyone if they are finding breaking serious rules._


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

Bloggers list:


*Name
**Blog URL
**Blog Topics
**TDF Post
*Anorion*machine-fetish.tumblr.comCreative Visualizations, Interactive web toysPostharshilsharma63*harshilsharma63.wordpress.com/AndroidPostamit.tiger12*hackeroom.blogspot.inHackingPost
Vyom*vineetkumar.mePersonal (Travel, Random), Technolgy (Android, Ubuntu), Movie ReviewsPostkalam_gohab*www.techindie.com/Android, Multi nichePostTheHumanBot*thehumanbot.tumblr.com/Art, Rap, PoemsPostvishalgmistry.blogspot.comRandom (Ancient blog)PostShah*www.hameid.netPersonal/RandomPostariftwister*ariftwister.blogspot.in/TechnologyPostkrishnandu.sarkar*krishnandusarkar.com/TravellingPostHrishi*www.techfixes.org/Tips , Tricks and Tech UpdatesPostAaruni*edufor.fosspowered.com/blog/
Personal, Highly Technical, Ubuntu, Geek Stuff
Post
doom
www.withoutfurtherdelay.blogspot.com
Movies, Games, Gadgets
Post
anmolksharma
*anmolksharma.blogspot.in/
Laptop, Mobile Reviews and Tech talks
Post


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok
I just keep track of creative visualizations, hacked together doodads (anything with kinekt/ arduino/ rasberry pi is good), and interactive web toys here
Machine Fetish


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

Never knew you blogged Anorion. Though the blog seems more like a curator, since it lacks text, your views and words. Still I would like to follow your blog. Anyone I can subscribe using my Email? There has to be a way to follow without using tumblr account?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a blog at harshilsharma63.wordpress.com Check it out


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

^[MENTION]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
good blog...

^[MENTION]Anorion[/MENTION]
 Machine Fetish is also good one..

I have created hackeroom.blogspot.com for hacking related stuff found here and there... collecting from every site... but deleted that later... still waiting to get deleted (will be deleted in 6 months said Google...)


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

My blog is Vineet Kumar | Expressing myself to the World Wide Web, one thought at a time

I blog mainly on following topics:
1. Movie Reviews: I write about those movie which I think deserve a review be it Bollywood, Hollywood or Anime
2. Personal: Articles on my views about life, food or travel.
3. Technology: I write about Android mainly, while also posted some hardware reviews. Just finished writing a series of articles about Ubuntu.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

^
but I really like the title bar graphic, very modern design and follows current trends


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 28, 2015)

My blog is TechIndie

It is mainly on providing nifty tricks mostly about Android or any tech. And it is also a multi niche blog. 

Please ignore some of the sponsored posts when judging my blog . 

Constructive criticism is accepted


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 28, 2015)

TheHumanBot

art, rap, poems, love, hate sort of crape and sometimes spiritual practices.


----------



## Shah (Mar 28, 2015)

Hameid.NET

I just post some random things that come to my mind. But, no read-worthy posts so far. I don't post so often too.


----------



## snap (Mar 28, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Bloggers list:
> 
> 
> *Name
> ...



Nice, all blogs of our TDF members in one place


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

snap said:


> Nice, all blogs of our TDF members in one place



Well, that's the idea. But the list will grow. Atleast I hope so.
 [MENTION=53760]TheHumanBot[/MENTION]: Your blog is the most weird. Or is most tumblr blogs are such?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 28, 2015)

Visit Anorions and see  

human beings are complicated creatures.


----------



## Shah (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: I am not into android app development, I just develop for Windows Phone. Also, Would be nice if you can change the blog topic to Personal/Random.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

I need to get my own domain sometime


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 28, 2015)

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION] blog is not found.. 

Here is my Blog. Geeky Blog.I just started it when I had so much free time. But now I have very less free time so not updating it regularly. Its mostly about Technology. Seeing others blog, I think I may start blogging again!!

- - - Updated - - -

And kudos to [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] I just joined tumblr to follow him.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2015)

Well I recently started writing mine too. I had this domain for around 3 years but was lying around. Though I love technology and programming, but never find anything to write myself.

So, just around a month ago I found the topic : Travelling. I love travelling and keeps visiting new places every 3-4 months. So, thought of sharing my own experience with a mixture of how to avoid general scams and cost involved.

Anyway, I hope [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] already knows about this. but I recently updated with 2 more posts.

Any kind of comments / feedbacks / suggestions regarding the style, how to improve or anything is heartily welcome 

Krishnandu Sarkar - My Personal Blog


----------



## Vyom (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow.. you added two more blog posts! Way to go... 
Will read when I visit Gopalpur or Jhallong...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wow.. you added two more blog posts! Way to go...
> Will read when I visit Gopalpur or Jhallong...



Thanks a lot


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]

as i already posted... it's in deletion process...

- - - Updated - - -

 [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
 please don't put my blog name in list.. it's in deletion process... 

I feel like blogging again....


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I feel like blogging again....



That's the intent. 
That blog can only be replaced, not removed.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's the intent.
> That blog can only be replaced, not removed.



I think, I need to work hard for now onwards.. And make it beautiful... why google don't delete blogs?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I think, I need to work hard for now onwards.. And make it beautiful... why google don't delete blogs?


Blogger is ancient now. WordPress and tumblr have taken its place to become top blogging platforms.
Maybe Google knows it and so spending least resources on its own platform.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Blogger is ancient now. WordPress and tumblr have taken its place to become top blogging platforms.
> Maybe Google knows it and so spending least resources on its own platform.



^ ? ohh
wordpress, here I come...

test how your codes perform...
Nibbler - Test any website


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

oh blogger might be ancient 
but it is still cool, it has good features and templates even now
have a blog on it from before blogger was bought over by google 
That's like 2003 lol, still my favorite

  [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION], Nibbler is a cool tool, wish there was option to test unpublished web sites


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh blogger might be ancient
> but it is still cool, it has good features and templates even now
> have a blog on it from before blogger was bought over by google
> That's like 2003 lol, still my favorite
> ...



Other things you can check...

ami.responsivedesign.is
TypeWonder - Beta 
Website speed test
Firebug
GTmetrix | Website Speed and Performance Optimization


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> test how your codes perform...
> Nibbler - Test any website



Thanks for that link. I tested the site, and it gave me score of 6.4. That lead me to learn about Google Analytics and I enabled that on my site.
Now the score reached to 7.0 and the only thing lacking is linking to Social network accounts like Facebook and Google Plus. Since I didn't intend my site for commercial aspects, I think that's ok. Will try the links provided later by you after some time.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

^ best luck..


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2015)

Name : Rishi Sharma

Blog : *www.techfixes.org - Technology tips , tricks and updates
Niche : Tips , Tricks and Tech Updates.

I started it recently , so please be a little less nosy when judging it. I am still new to blogging. 
I am considering a lot these days to focus on SEO strategies and writing good content , but since I am pretty much new to all this , so it may seem hilarious.
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] , I would appreciate if you can take a look at it too see if It can qualify to be added into the list.
Thanks.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Other things you can check...
> 
> ami.responsivedesign.is
> TypeWonder - Beta
> ...



oh wow thanks a lot, this is very useful


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

^ please add these links for 1st post.. so it will be useful for others...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I would appreciate if you can take a look at it too see if It can qualify to be added into the list.
> Thanks.



^^ Are you kidding me? Your's is among the most professional blog I have seen. It have got very professional, modern and responsive theme.
And it also have a Favicon.. 



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ please add these links for 1st post.. so it will be useful for others...



Your wish granted.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

^thanks


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2015)

Just a heads up to bloggers who are even newer than me. Follow Neil Patel on quick sprout. The guy is a legend and is very helpful.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Are you kidding me? Your's is among the most professional blog I have seen. It have got very professional, modern and responsive theme.
> And it also have a Favicon..
> 
> 
> ...


Haha . Thanks. I just started 10 days back.
PS : going to add a better favicon and logo.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 30, 2015)

my ancient blogger blog : vishalgmistry.blogspot.com


----------



## aaruni (Mar 30, 2015)

Aaruni's Blog

This blog started out as a personal project, learning how to do stuff on a linux server. Then I figured, since I set up a blog, might as well maintain it. The only topic of that blog is "me". All the posts are in some or the other way related to things I do, or I have experienced, and would like to share with the the small readership I have. But I've divided the blog into 4 neat categories, where I put stuff.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Aaruni's Blog
> 
> This blog started out as a personal project, learning how to do stuff on a linux server. Then I figured, since I set up a blog, might as well maintain it. The only topic of that blog is "me". All the posts are in some or the other way related to things I do, or I have experienced, and would like to share with the the small readership I have. But I've divided the blog into 4 neat categories, where I put stuff.


Its a nicely written blog.
I accessed it through smartphone so couldn't add it up my list and follow.
I will link and subscribe to it.


aaruni said:


> Aaruni's Blog
> 
> This blog started out as a personal project, learning how to do stuff on a linux server. Then I figured, since I set up a blog, might as well maintain it. The only topic of that blog is "me". All the posts are in some or the other way related to things I do, or I have experienced, and would like to share with the the small readership I have. But I've divided the blog into 4 neat categories, where I put stuff.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2015)

So we have 11 bloggers in our small community. Interesting. How about you guys share your writing, which you think is the best or which you think is the most important. Here's mine. It's probably is not my best, but it sure was emotional writing.

Minimalism and Memoirs of the Past | Vineet Kumar

I talked about minimalistic living and some of my memories of my childhood.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a blog but haven't updated it for 1-1.5 year I think. Lack of time and interest.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 10, 2015)

Lol. Majority of people here have personal blog :jazz:.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2015)

most of the list seem to be tech blogs to me
all so good and professional. few need to see and check how the templates are on widescreen monitors, but apart from that no problems. How do you guys come up with the titles for these posts?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 10, 2015)

I use Google adwords for keyword researching. It works like a charm.
 BTW can you guys review our blogs for improvement.? Constructive criticism is much helpful.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> most of the list seem to be tech blogs to me
> all so good and professional. few need to see and check how the templates are on widescreen monitors, but apart from that no problems. How do you guys come up with the titles for these posts?


Mine seems good in wide screen.
I need to work on a mobile friendly version of it.
I have used WPtouch plugin , but doesn't gives much information in mobile view. Not good from SEO point of view , I think.

Plus , the most difficult thing I find is finding a less competitive keyword to write about.
Most of the ones I target are overly exploited.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> most of the list seem to be tech blogs to me
> all so good and professional. few need to see and check how the templates are on widescreen monitors, but apart from that no problems. How do you guys come up with the titles for these posts?



This is the reason, I couldn't start blogging for many years. I never got something to contribute on my own


----------



## doom (Apr 10, 2015)

I started a blog just recently.
Withoutfurtherdelay.blogspot.com

Just have a total of 3 posts as of now. Will try to give reviews about movies, games, gadgets and maybe write something about topics of interest.

Feedback, comments, suggestions are welcome on how to improve the content and visibility.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2015)

doom said:


> I started a blog just recently.
> Withoutfurtherdelay.blogspot.com
> 
> Just have a total of 3 posts as of now. Will try to give reviews about movies, games, gadgets and maybe write something about topics of interest.
> ...



Nice start. I'd suggest you to go ahead with Wordpress nowadays instead of Blogger.

On a side note, I have added another post of my recent trip to Lava, Loleygaon, Rishyap, Kolakham and Neora Valley - A Holiday At Lava - Lolegaon - Rishap - Kolakham - Krishnandu Sarkar


----------



## doom (Apr 11, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice start. I'd suggest you to go ahead with Wordpress nowadays instead of Blogger.
> 
> On a side note, I have added another post of my recent trip to Lava, Loleygaon, Rishyap, Kolakham and Neora Valley - A Holiday At Lava - Lolegaon - Rishap - Kolakham - Krishnandu Sarkar


I started on blogger as I was thinking of monetizing my blog in near future with AdSense. AFAIK this can't be done in WordPress until I pay a fees. 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 11, 2015)

doom said:


> I started a blog just recently.
> Withoutfurtherdelay.blogspot.com
> 
> Just have a total of 3 posts as of now. Will try to give reviews about movies, games, gadgets and maybe write something about topics of interest.
> ...



don't monetize personal blog. build your blog build audience and sell banners space, add affiliate banners of hosting companies works good. post reviews about wordpress themes, plugins and stuff add affiliate links. make your reviews so good anyone with credit card just can't help but buy through your affiliate link.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Mine seems good in wide screen.
> I need to work on a mobile friendly version of it.
> I have used WPtouch plugin , but doesn't gives much information in mobile view. Not good from SEO point of view , I think.
> 
> ...



less competitive keywords are called 'Long tail keywords' which pure gold than the keywords main stream people target. in short 1 keyword that combined of 3 words or more. 

for example. golf is large market you can not just rank for it.  so we add one more word golf clubs still can't rank. nike golf clubs can be. kids golf clubs. you see you here, what i am talking about. you just have to dig down keywords. 

suppose you are posting about 'flashing android device' it's hard to rank for this but you can easily rank for " flashing Xioami Redmi 1s phone" 

hope you et the point here.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> most of the list seem to be tech blogs to me
> all so good and professional. few need to see and check how the templates are on widescreen monitors, but apart from that no problems. How do you guys come up with the titles for these posts?



This tool can help you get started, i don't find these titles SEO optimized but you get the idea from here. : *www.portent.com/tools/title-maker


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2015)

haha nice one, going to start with : Why the world would end without futures


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 11, 2015)

^ type in Indian curse word and shuffle away ^.^


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2015)

lol. the explanations are all solid pointers though.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2015)

Wrote a new article about installing Packages in Ubuntu, part 7 of a series on Ubuntu articles:
Concept of Installing Applications in Ubuntu | Vineet Kumar

Added blog of doom in 2nd post. Also added the link to [MENTION=53760]TheHumanBot[/MENTION]'s post on keywords in first post. It's good.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 12, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], is indiblogger really worth it? I've tried it but it doesn't seem to work. So any tips from your side?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], is indiblogger really worth it? I've tried it but it doesn't seem to work. So any tips from your side?


What do you mean is it worth it? It's a social network for bloggers. You can talk with like minded people, follow each other and share your new posts and read other's posts. Also it has its own forum. There's always some contests going around in some or the other way. Good thing is its only for Indian bloggers. So it always feel familiar and is based on themes of India.

In fact, this thread was inspired by Indiblogger only. 

But you need a few posts on your blog before your blog can be approved.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean is it worth it? It's a social network for bloggers. You can talk with like minded people, follow each other and share your new posts and read other's posts. Also it has its own forum. There's always some contests going around in some or the other way. Good thing is its only for Indian bloggers. So it always feel familiar and is based on themes of India.
> 
> In fact, this thread was inspired by Indiblogger only.
> 
> But you need a few posts on your blog before your blog can be approved.


But I think it not that good for professional bloggers, mainly tech bloggers to Promote their posts.. But for personal blogs, it works the best.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> But I think it not that good for professional bloggers, mainly tech bloggers to Promote their posts.. But for personal blogs, it works the best.



I wouldn't say that. Indiblogger isn't something you are "required" to join. That's completely once own interest.

I would state one case in point tho: Digital Inspiration - Howto Guides & Software Tutorials. This author of this blog is featured in many tech sites, including Lifehacker, Forbes, Outlook, NBC, NDTV, Wired etc.. still the guy Amit Agarwal posts on Indiblogger. I guess when it comes to blogging, more the readers the better.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 13, 2015)

you are dealing with Indians so if you can't contribute or do something in return for them, chances are you won't get much help. 
contact other blogs non-Indians they're really friendly and will accept your offer, you still have to do something in return but they won't ask for your arms or legs


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 13, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> you are dealing with Indians so if you can't contribute or do something in return for them, chances are you won't get much help.
> contact other blogs non-Indians they're really friendly and will accept your offer, you still have to do something in return but they won't ask for your arms or legs


Well, it's not the same case for every Indian. I know many Indians who help others mostly on Facebook and by organising hangouts...


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2015)

Last week I lost all my data on my 1 TB disk due to a bug of Ubuntu. Wrote an article about my experience and how it taught me lessons.
How Ubuntu screwed me over and why I still love it | Vineet Kumar

Also posted same on forum: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191079-how-ubuntu-screwed-me-over-why-i-still-love.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm posting my website here just for you guys to review it.

It isn't a blog kinda thing, however it did start with that.

Visit here - Prepfocus | Home (Please use Chrome or Safari on OS X for full feature implementation).

I along with a friend are soon going to make it "professional", so it's still WIP.

Please pour in your tips and suggestions. 

Thanks !!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Last week I lost all my data on my 1 TB disk due to a bug of Ubuntu. Wrote an article about my experience and how it taught me lessons.
> How Ubuntu screwed me over and why I still love it | Vineet Kumar
> 
> Also posted same on forum: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191079-how-ubuntu-screwed-me-over-why-i-still-love.html



 part and parcel of getting root access to a machine and fiddling around with installing operating systems. 
don't be so quick to judge it, try out an older version, or derivatives like mint 
and also, keep exploring other distros


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm posting my website here just for you guys to review it.
> 
> It isn't a blog kinda thing, however it did start with that.
> 
> ...



Nice..!!

BTW you might have problem SEO'ing it due to parallex. So make sure you write enough content in blogs


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Visit here - Prepfocus | Home (Please use Chrome or Safari on OS X for full feature implementation).



ooh nice
the header-to-navbar transition can be done on the first scroll action itself. Keep the logo consistent, across both the nav bar and the header, either as a tab or a button. This is your identity, and it shouldn't be the first thing to change on the page. 
either stick to a one-page scrollling web site, or one with navigable pages. Nest the information under read more buttons in the main page itself instead of directing to other pages. There is a blog, so individual pages will be there, so then ditch the single-page scrolling design. In any case, at least give each of the pages a nav bar.
Site Map helps with SEO
can do away with home button as the logo serves that purpose so well


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 23, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm posting my website here just for you guys to review it.
> 
> It isn't a blog kinda thing, however it did start with that.
> 
> ...


Is this free service or require any subscription?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!!
> 
> BTW you might have problem SEO'ing it due to parallex. So make sure you write enough content in blogs



Yeah, that's why we've scrapped parallex as of now. Thanks for the input though. 



Anorion said:


> ooh nice
> the header-to-navbar transition can be done on the first scroll action itself. Keep the logo consistent, across both the nav bar and the header, either as a tab or a button. This is your identity, and it shouldn't be the first thing to change on the page.
> either stick to a one-page scrollling web site, or one with navigable pages. Nest the information under read more buttons in the main page itself instead of directing to other pages. There is a blog, so individual pages will be there, so then ditch the single-page scrolling design. In any case, at least give each of the pages a nav bar.
> Site Map helps with SEO
> can do away with home button as the logo serves that purpose so well



Will surely look into them sire, thanks for the suggestion ! 



kalam_gohab said:


> Is this free service or require any subscription?



In the initial phase, most of the content will be for free but not the mock tests. As of now we have not put even 5% of our content (which was there earlier) as we are testing many things. But as we are doing it as a profession (I have left my job for this), so it will be paid, of course.

A lot of work is still left. As of now it's totally developed using wordpress, which we will be shifting to pure PHP from scratch (no CMS).

Will soon incorporate the changes as suggested by all and come back, thanks again !!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

new tools for analyzing your site, blogs...

Free Website Evaluation Tool | HowOptimize
Website Review - SEO Tool | WooRank.com
Website Analysis and SEO Tools | Site Analyzer
Check My Colours - Analyse the color contrast of your web pages
*www.dareboost.com/en/home


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> new tools for analyzing your site, blogs...
> 
> Free Website Evaluation Tool | HowOptimize
> Website Review - SEO Tool | WooRank.com
> ...


These tools analyze the whole website or just the homepage?
Cuz I think it's the homepage which it analyzes...


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2015)

It obviously analyze whole site. You can*'t* judge the site buy its homepage. Atleast in terms of SEO.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2015)

Recently updated my blog with another post Queen of Hills - Darjeeling - Krishnandu Sarkar

Though this was really an unplanned trip and we suddenly decided it on our way, without any preparation. So pics are not that good here


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2015)

some analyse home page plus few pages


----------



## aaruni (May 6, 2015)

Updated blog : Software Licensing | Aaruni's Blog . What do you guys think of it ?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 6, 2015)

Any of you guys trying to take your blog to "business" level? Most of the blogs which I see are personal and not interested in revenue...


----------



## aaruni (May 7, 2015)

I would like to, just enough revenue to keep stuff running. Pay for the VPS + pay for the domain name. But as of now, I don't see how.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Any of you guys trying to take your blog to "business" level? Most of the blogs which I see are personal and not interested in revenue...



I don't. Atleast for now. But I do intend that I get sheer number of visitors.


----------



## Vyom (May 7, 2015)

Even if you could apply for monetization, it sucks the fun out from blogging. Cause then it's all commercial. 
You always think about monetizing, views and keywords. Granted it can help generate an alternate source of income but what's the fun when you then don't really write from heart and instead try to spam the article links wherever possible.

If you really think you can write good articles then I suppose you can even try doing it as freelancing on commercial sites.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2015)

That's right. That's why i dont intend to monetize it. But that doesn't mean I dont want to do good SEO. Thats why it's not some professional domain. I took the domain on my name.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 7, 2015)

Yeah but why not take your blogging passion to next level by earning from it? You do your favourite thing and plus you earn money


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2015)

^advertising is kind of a distraction from the content, and makes it look like you are putting up the content just for the revenue from advertising
an ad free blog focuses more on the content and removes any distractions, this clarity gets across to the audience, who might feel compelled to revisit this commercial free corner of the web


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2015)

by putting ads on your blog you are actually giving them more links to click on which drive them away from your own website. 

you guys should more focus on creating a FB page and twitter profile.
SEO is long term investment, won't see much of results as fast you hoping to.

in other hand, a twitter account is way to go. create follow people of your interest. search for custom lists on twitter and follow people from those lists. 
new account can follow upto 300 people per 24 hours just to be staying under radar follow 10 people every 15 minutes.

wait for 4 days and unfollow those who doesn't follow you back. repeat. 

these followers are almost laser target and more likely be interested in your content.
post a tweet every hour with short URL to your blog post. make sure your blog posts have social media sharing buttons specially twitter reddit and facebook.


----------



## aaruni (May 8, 2015)

pls. tu twitter ke baare mein to rehne de.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2015)

^


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 8, 2015)

I think making Facebook page and Twitter for advertising is not worth it... It takes a lot of effort to spread your content. 

I personally think SEO is much easy than Facebook or Twitter marketing. And organic traffic is much more valuable than social one.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2015)

Total followers: 102 241 (on 14 twitter accounts promoting the same 1 blog)

AdSense earnings for Today: 16.53*
*
Website Unique Visitors : 5388

Tomorrow completing 3 months to reach this.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 8, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> Total followers: 102 241 (on 14 twitter accounts promoting the same 1 blog)
> 
> AdSense earnings for Today: 16.53*
> *
> ...


Can You link me your blog? Not that tumbler one. But a BLOG.? 

 You get 5k unique visitor per day!? :O

And for 5k unique visitor, you can earn a lot from sponsored reviews and other alternatives..


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 9, 2015)

i would but i will not want someone get me banned on adsense. take it this way if you want believe those stats or leave it. you are correct.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> i would but i will not want someone get me banned on adsense. take it this way if you want believe those stats or leave it. you are correct.


Why would someone make you get banned?    you using blackhat techniques?


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2015)

14 accounts for one blog?
wow

friend of mine scans photos from fashion and film magazines and uploads the same to like 30+ blogs


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2015)

@humanbot. Why don't you share some tips? And any new things for newbies?


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 9, 2015)

ask away i will answer as per my exp. and knowledge. 

here is a tool that helps you research Long tail keywords (keywords which are more than 2-3 words and have very low to no competition keywords)
Google Autocomplete Keyword Tool | Free Keyword Tool | Keyword Tool Dominator

i just searched for ' root android phone' and got like 220+ keywords which are highly targeted and have not much of competition. 
then brake it down to the following keywords which are just too easy to rank for and easily a 500 word article can be written and basic onpage seo will get you to number 1 on google in less than a week.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> ask away i will answer as per my exp. and knowledge.
> 
> here is a tool that helps you research Long tail keywords (keywords which are more than 2-3 words and have very low to no competition keywords)
> Google Autocomplete Keyword Tool | Free Keyword Tool | Keyword Tool Dominator
> ...


Thanks man. 

How does it compare to google adwords for researching keywords? I mostly use Google adwords and wanted to know whether this tool is better than it or not. 

And can you let me know some good on page seo tips? I know most of the basic ones, but need some advanced tips..


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 11, 2015)

you need to google that. );


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 24, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> ask away i will answer as per my exp. and knowledge.
> 
> here is a tool that helps you research Long tail keywords (keywords which are more than 2-3 words and have very low to no competition keywords)
> Google Autocomplete Keyword Tool | Free Keyword Tool | Keyword Tool Dominator
> ...


Bot can i know whats this (Google Autocomplete Keyword Tool | Free Keyword Tool | Keyword Tool Dominator) [MENTION=53760]TheHumanBot[/MENTION]


----------



## anmolksharma (Jun 20, 2015)

Laptop, Mobile Reviews and Tech talks

I am blogging since couple of years now and now want to take it to commercial domain name. As of now google adsense has disapproved my account 2 years ago when I applied for the adsense repeatedly with an empty blog. 

Now I am almost full time blogging and it has large number of articles and visitors to it, I want to have ads appear on my blog. 

Please guide me how to do so


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2015)

Think Digital?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 20, 2015)

anmolksharma said:


> Laptop, Mobile Reviews and Tech talks
> 
> I am blogging since couple of years now and now want to take it to commercial domain name. As of now google adsense has disapproved my account 2 years ago when I applied for the adsense repeatedly with an empty blog.
> 
> ...


Try writing sponsored posts. You won't get enough revenue from Google Adsense. Try generating your specified audience.


----------



## anmolksharma (Jun 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Think Digital?



Hahaha. Actually the name is not inspired from here. It was randomly decided when I created this blog wayback in 2010. But I started serious blogging from 2013 only.



kalam_gohab said:


> Try writing sponsored posts. You won't get enough revenue from Google Adsense. Try generating your specified audience.



Sponsored posts? Can you please give more details? Is it to be posted on my blog or on some other service?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways before discussing regarding monetizing etc let me introduce my blog to you. 

I started it way back in 2010 as a personal digital diary to write whatever stuff I could think off. But as soon as I took admission in MCA in year 2012, my interest for technology grew day by day. I started reviewing laptop and mobile phones newly bought by my classmates. Most of my friends started to consult me before they made a purchase. I also write about various other types of articles as you would be able to figuree out after visiting my blog. I am known as the blogger & photographer in my college. 

Now having started my career in one of the largest IT service based company - I am thinking of taking my blog to a next level. 

Please go through my blog - provide your views, reviews, suggestions about it.

And how can I take it to next level - what more topics I should concentrate and write often. How to monetize through it is also on plan! 

I often feel that I should at least register its own custom domain name using go daddy etc and let it be hosted on blogger itself! 

Please take your valuable time and visit - My Blog - anmolksharma.blogspot.in

PS - It takes lots of hard work, time, motivation and dedication when you run a blog. You are also criticized by jealous people, they make fun of you and try to demoralize. 

But the thing is that one has to keep on doing what the heart says - no matter what the world thinks about you!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 21, 2015)

anmolksharma said:


> Hahaha. Actually the name is not inspired from here. It was randomly decided when I created this blog wayback in 2010. But I started serious blogging from 2013 only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, you write great man, really. I know that it takes a lot of effort in writing a blog and sometimes we get bland and stale. But you continue to write enthusiastically, which is a very good thing.  

Regarding content, do you get enough traffic? And may I ask how much traffic per day? Because, usually people refer big tech website like androidauthority or phonearena for mobile, laptop reviews. Hence, if you get enough traffic, then continue with the review part. On else, try writing about "how-to" guide. But make sure you enjoy your work. 

Coming to monetization, buy a .Com domain from Godaddy or Hostagator and shift to WordPress. Invest time on On page and Off page SEO as well as backlink building. Then apply for sponsored posts on Ninja outreach or Blogmint. 

Some products need exposure in the market, hence companies tend to approach bloggers to advertise it in the form of posts. These type of posts are called sponsored posts. 

You can also apply for Google Adsense but in my opinion, it doesn't generate much revenue.


----------



## anmolksharma (Jun 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> First of all, you write great man, really. I know that it takes a lot of effort in writing a blog and sometimes we get bland and stale. But you continue to write enthusiastically, which is a very good thing.
> 
> Regarding content, do you get enough traffic? And may I ask how much traffic per day? Because, usually people refer big tech website like androidauthority or phonearena for mobile, laptop reviews. Hence, if you get enough traffic, then continue with the review part. On else, try writing about "how-to" guide. But make sure you enjoy your work.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the appreciation.

I mostly get around 25-50 views daily. Sometimes it shoots upto 100.

Most visitors to my blog are through google search.

Is it possible to switch to wordpress with same design and settings as I am having with blogger. And before upgrading to custom domain should i migrate to wordpress or that can be done later? What will be the benefit of migrating to wordpress from blogger as such.

Will be great if I could get more info about On page and Off page SEO as well as backlink building.

I had applied for adsense in the past but they have disapproved my account and now it is disabled for applying to adsense as I applied numerous times.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=158131]anmolksharma[/MENTION] :

I don't think if you switch to Wordpress you can get the exact theme which you have in wordpress. But there are a lot of other and better, more professional themes on Wordpress. You can also choose a theme which is Responsive. Your current theme on blogspot isn't responsive, which means it won't scaled down on small screen's like phone and tablet. Responsive theme is a must in this age.

Advantage of Wordpress in my opinion are mostly these:
1. More professional platform
2. Many professional themes
3. Greater choices of extensions and plugins (like Jetpack, which is one of excellent plugins)
4. Greater customization abilities (design of your site/blog)
5. Excellent support (since most professional choose wordpress)

Domain are a totally different aspect and doesn't rely on your choice of blogging platform. So it's immaterial. However what does matter is that, once you get your own custom domain, people's perception is going to change on viewing your site. So its better if you migrate to wordpress before you share your new custom domain. In the end though, content matters not where and how it's hosted.

Not much knowledge about On page and Off page SEO, so I would leave them to someone else.

Btw, Added your post in the list.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 22, 2015)

Regarding on page and Off page SEO, check this website 

Tips for On-Page and Off-Page SEO | SeoSiteCheckup.com


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2015)

So I wrote my experience of installing Windows 10.
Upgrading to Windows 10, the Microsoft’s Comeback | Vineet Kumar


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So I wrote my experience of installing Windows 10.
> Upgrading to Windows 10, the Microsoft’s Comeback | Vineet Kumar



Brilliantly written vineet.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Brilliantly written vineet.



It's not that brilliant. I think I wasn't able to put forth many of my views. Just mostly documented the steps I took to upgrade. 
But thanks.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2015)

So.. any new articles written by anyone? 
Updates needed.


----------



## Shah (Aug 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So.. any new articles written by anyone?
> Updates needed.



Well, recently posted this one. Will be useful for Windows Phone developers. 

*hameid.net/animate-hubtile-with-the-effect-you-want/

I have been to your blog and I like your writing style. Will you mind reviewing my writing style? I'd be happy to hear suggestions about my writings from you.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, thanks, but I didn't come to know what exactly our in my writing skills.

About your writing style: You mainly write programming article, which means most of you articles are technical, where the article are mostly written point wise. This doesn't give much chance for creative style. Thought I observed that most of your articles dives write into the matter without much introduction. While mostly it's good, a person who reached to one of your article after googling, might want to know some background first. 
Apart from it, you write articles are detailed enough that it will be beneficial to anyone who needs to have a understanding of the subject. Keep writing.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yea, and apart from the writing style I noticed that your website is pretty plain. There's not even a subscribe button!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Oh yea, and apart from the writing style I noticed that your website is pretty plain. There's not even a subscribe button!



Same goes for me too. Planning on implementing social sharing buttons along with subscribe button.

Hope you have already been to A Holiday At Lava - Lolegaon - Rishap - Kolakham - Krishnandu Sarkar If not then you give it a read. Would love criticisms.


----------



## Shah (Aug 26, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Well, thanks, but I didn't come to know what exactly our in my writing skills.
> 
> About your writing style: You mainly write programming article, which means most of you articles are technical, where the article are mostly written point wise. This doesn't give much chance for creative style. Thought I observed that most of your articles dives write into the matter without much introduction. While mostly it's good, a person who reached to one of your article after googling, might want to know some background first.
> Apart from it, you write articles are detailed enough that it will be beneficial to anyone who needs to have a understanding of the subject. Keep writing.
> ...



Thank you. I'll try to include an introduction in my articles hereafter. 

Also, I'm looking to add social widgets and subscribe buttons. but, It doesn't go well with the theme. I'll have to try and find a better yet simplistic theme.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 29, 2015)

Wrote about my experience of buying from Nehru Place a while ago:
Shopping for and Assembling a new desktop PC | Vineet Kumar


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 30, 2015)

How people make money out of their blog?


----------



## satinder (Sep 30, 2015)

Not seen getting better paid by blogging other than offers to write and get opportunities.
Big brands only contact you if blog has much fan following.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 4, 2015)

Started a website cum blog named Desktoprigs.in

And the latest post was Choosing a PC case a short guide


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2015)

ah, I was expecting a different logo
this one is nice. sleek and modern.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks anorion. Glad you remembered the logo.
What the articles and their content? How can i improve them? any tips


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2015)

most of my feedback has to do with layout, but guess that is the template you are using. would want more text in the intros, smaller buttons or none for sharing. 
pay attention to the start of the articles, the bits that is shown on the main page after the titles. This is the "hook" that draws people in, the first few sentences after the title. make those 2-4 line intros are clickbait-y, and considered. Since you know the length that is going to show up on the first page, maybe you can avoid showing discontinued sentences.  
your topics are really really good. I would have wanted to steal them if I wrote also . they are that good. No real problem with language also, you are using spoken language and not written language, but I like that, because it makes this complex subject matter immediately more familiar.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply anorion. 
I just moved to this theme 2days back so its in the line for change.
And about the intro. You are right, using nice intro is necessary. I really struggle in this area. Any more tips or articles you can link me to for further improvements.
Last, sorrysorry but i didn't get what you were saying about thethe discontinued sentences. Can you explain it again?


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 26, 2015)

Dear Digitians,

I'm looking for Indian writers/bloggers who can contribute to my blog on a fairly regular basis. The blog is mostly about offbeat travel destinations and landmarks, but I also write about creative things like art and photography, unusual phenomenon from the natural world, odd events and objects from history, and basically anything that makes me say "wow! that's interesting". 

To write about things like these, you don't need to be an expert on the subject, but you must be able to learn quickly.

The qualities that I'm looking for are:
1. A flair for writing, and a good grasp of the English language.
2. A sense of humor, when needed
3. The ability to research a subject well. This is important.
4. The ability to write short but precise articles.

If you think you have these qualities, send me a PM. You will be paid per article.

Thanks


----------



## aaruni (Oct 30, 2015)

Recently experienced a minor technical glitch in an airplane. My experience : Choose Your Fights Flights Carefully | Aaruni's Blog


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2015)

started another tumblr
Warframed


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> started another tumblr
> Warframed


Koi blog to post kar bhai.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2016)

Wrote a recap of my blogs written in 2015. Updated with the report Jetpack sent me.
Recap: My Year in Blogging in 2015 | Vineet Kumar


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2016)

Published an article on 21 movies to be watched in 2016.
The most awaited movies in 2016 : Hype is real! | Vineet Kumar


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 21, 2016)

I have just returned from my trip to Bhutan and have started writing about my experiences. So this is my first post regarding how to plan a Trip to Bhutan. Any kinds of comments or critics or suggestion is heartily welcome.

Planning A Trip To Bhutan - For Indians - Krishnandu Sarkar


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 21, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Published an article on 21 movies to be watched in 2016.
> The most awaited movies in 2016 : Hype is real! | Vineet Kumar


Last 5-6 movies were new for me.. Thanks for list.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 27, 2016)

My next post for my Bhutan trip is up @ Entering Bhutan - The Land of Thunder Dragon - Krishnandu Sarkar


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2016)

The continuation of above trip reports to Bhutan

Capital of Bhutan - Thimphu In &amp; Around - Krishnandu Sarkar

Journey To Phobjika via Dochula - Krishnandu Sarkar

The Most Historic Dzongkhag - Bumthang - Krishnandu Sarkar

Any comments of critics is really welcome


----------



## Vyom (Mar 2, 2016)

Really liked your posts on Bhutan. Thanks for posting them. Will be useful to my friends and me (if I ever can afford to take leaves for half a month).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Really liked your posts on Bhutan. Thanks for posting them. Will be useful to my friends and me (if I ever can afford to take leaves for half a month).



Well it's not mandatory. You can go for a week too.

Anyway thanks  More are in queue. Will post them shortly.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2016)

The whole Trip Report to Bhutan is now complete.

Planning A Trip To Bhutan – For Indians

Entering Bhutan – The Land of Thunder Dragon

Capital of Bhutan – Thimphu In & Around

Journey To Phobjika via Dochula

The Most Historic Dzongkhag – Bumthang

The Old Capital – Punakha

Exploring Paro, Haa and Chele La Pass

Hike to Tiger’s Nest – Paro Taktsang

Tashi Delek Bhutan – The Himalayan Kingdom

Any comments of suggestions is always welcome


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 15, 2016)

Recently visited Jhallong River Camp on last weekend. Trip Report is up at Jholung River Camp Revisited - Krishnandu Sarkar


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2016)

Saw all pics on the article. It must be an epic experience!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Saw all pics on the article. It must be an epic experience!



Yeah..!! It was an awesome experience. 

BTW do you think, I loose balance on details? As I always find myself going deep sometimes. Is these much details looks good or should I try to not do that deep from my next post onward?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW do you think, I loose balance on details? As I always find myself going deep sometimes. Is these much details looks good or should I try to not do that deep from my next post onward?



Yes, the details is too much. But perfect for getting information about all those little things no one cares about before hand but absolutely needs when they are actually travelling.
So I recommend to give as much detail as possible. Current level of detail is perfect I guess.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Yes, the details is too much. But perfect for getting information about all those little things no one cares about before hand but absolutely needs when they are actually travelling.
> So I recommend to give as much detail as possible. Current level of detail is perfect I guess.



Thanks and yes, that's the reason I mention these details. I know, when someone is just going through the TR, for the sake of it, doesn't pay much attention. But I personally have faced the same issue when I'm actually looking for detailed information when my trip is nearer.

And to tell you the truth, max travel blogs are kind of promoting destination or something like that. I found very less travelogues or trip reports in them. So I'm targeting that niche only.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2016)

Three new posts from me about my recent trip to South & West Sikkim.

Trekking Through Barsey Rhododendron Sanctuary - Krishnandu Sarkar

Exploring West Sikkim - Kaluk - Pelling - Krishnandu Sarkar

Exploring South Sikkim - Ravangla - Borong - Krishnandu Sarkar


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2016)

Finally (AFTER TWO MONTHS) completed the article on a game that took me and world by storm: Rocket League
Rocket League : Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket-Powered Battle-Cars!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2016)

I haven't posted on my blog in almost 3 years. Still unsure what to post about.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 17, 2016)

Finally, I started my blog 

BinaryControl - Controlling 0s and 1s

Will start adding more posts in coming week.


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2016)

^^ Awesome name. Nice start. Now just make a habit of writing 'atleast' one post a month.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 17, 2016)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Awesome name. Nice start. Now just make a habit of writing 'atleast' one post a month.



Thanks Cap, I'll sure try to do that


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2016)

My next post Goa In Monsoon - Krishnandu Sarkar


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2016)

You sure write very long blogs.... but it's perfect for any serious traveler out there!!
I am glad you are enjoying your adventures!


----------



## swatkat (Aug 15, 2016)

I used to blog about malware, rogue antivirus, rootkits, Windows security etc. But stopped it back in 2010. Hopefully I'll be able to start blogging again.

- - - Updated - - -

Superb blog [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]. Liked the detailed trip reports.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2016)

swatkat said:


> I used to blog about malware, rogue antivirus, rootkits, Windows security etc. But stopped it back in 2010. Hopefully I'll be able to start blogging again.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Superb blog [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]. Liked the detailed trip reports.


You from Information Security? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatkat (Aug 15, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> You from Information Security?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Nope. Malware analysis was (is?) my hobby  This is my blog: Swatkat's rant


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2016)

Vyom said:


> You sure write very long blogs.... but it's perfect for any serious traveler out there!!
> I am glad you are enjoying your adventures!





swatkat said:


> Superb blog [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]. Liked the detailed trip reports.



Yes I know I always make it TL;DR kind!! But that's the niche I'm targetting. There are thousands and thousands of travel bloggers out there and 90% of them write crisp informative blog which is sometimes no help to actual travellers who are planning to travel to that destination. They differentiate themselves as backpackers, budget travellers, family travel, luxury travel etc.

So I'm targetting budget travellers with all the information from everything that needs to be understand to hotel, car etc. so they can actually be benefited with these.

But yes I do agree that I loose thousands of potential readers who may like this but ends up skipping because of long reads.

Not sure what should I do  But yes I'm enjoying this


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2017)

Bump!
Nobody wrote a blog in the last year? I myself have been busy lately.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2017)

I started a new blog here: The Pandemonium | by Desmond David

Haven't posted anything much yet, just one post for now. That too a writing prompt I had submitted on reddit.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 14, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I started a new blog here: The Pandemonium | by Desmond David
> 
> Haven't posted anything much yet, just one post for now. That too a writing prompt I had submitted on reddit.


I remember that story you wrote for reddit WritingPrompt. Did it get any upvotes? 
Awaiting for your writeup on different and any topics.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I remember that story you wrote for reddit WritingPrompt. Did it get any upvotes?
> Awaiting for your writeup on different and any topics.


7 points.
Original link: [WP] Planet Earth reached the point of no longer being safely habitable. Almost all of the worlds population took to space for survival, you were one of the very few left behind. • r/WritingPrompts


----------



## GranioneNoise (Nov 21, 2022)

My first blog post

Disclaimer: For Educational Purpose Only


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2022)

That's some black hat stuff. You should probably add some disclaimer that this is for educational purposes.

Also what blog engine is that?


----------



## GranioneNoise (Nov 21, 2022)

Desmond said:


> That's some black hat stuff. You should probably add some disclaimer that this is for educational purposes.
> 
> Also what blog engine is that?


Updated. I'm using hashnode .


----------

